# Has anyone seen my deer?



## cmiller5382 (Apr 8, 2009)

*here it is*

my deer


----------



## MuyGrande (Jan 11, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about your deer. Maybe post some more detailed pics of the antlers if you got any.


----------



## cmiller5382 (Apr 8, 2009)

*sorry thats all I have*

unfortunately that was the only day i got to see my deer. The only thing I can say is he had about a 2 inch kicker off of the top of his left G2 and at the base of his browtines he had maching points that came out of the front...they were about 1 inch.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

that stinks that was a great deer


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Dude...that's bad!! That buck is a stud!


----------



## cmiller5382 (Apr 8, 2009)

*bump for good luck*

bump for good luck!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

My the crotch of who every stole your deer be infested with the fleas of a thousand camels and my they arms be to short to scratch...ha...trying to put a smile on your face...i'd be cryin if i lost it...hope you find it.


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Nothing lower than stealing someone elses memory. I really hope you find that awesome buck. I took the liberty of doing some work on your picture. I hope this helps.


----------



## cmiller5382 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks for the input guys. I have posted my search over many different sites and its always nice to hear good things from other people, and thanks for the enhancement! Makes my deer, and me, look even better!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Its a great deer! People make me sick though! Unbelievable!


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

good luck. I am in search of all my dads heads...


----------



## cmiller5382 (Apr 8, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I sent you a PM. I hope the info that I found will help you. Good luck and I hope you get your Deer back. :thumb:


----------



## fiveyear (Aug 10, 2009)

*sad to hear*

Great buck. Bad Story. Hope there will be some justice out there. 

I would be sick.ukey:

What goes around comes around. We rarely see it happen on our behalf. I have so many stories of those who take advantage and old Karmac knocks on their door one day. 

Good Luck either way and Good luck in your search. May the deer gods shine on you.


----------

